# Please help. On doc prescribed high lactulose for 48 hours...



## Suncake (Nov 17, 2009)

I am taking doc-prescribed 40 mg every 4 hours of Lactulose. I have been doing this for 48 hours and nothing except a little watery D. He said to continue til I passed a large bm then cut dosage according to a schedule h gave me. I have serious bloating and gas pains. It has been a week since my last movement. how long til i can expect something?


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

To be honest, if it's only been a week since you last passed anything, that doesn't sound like anything to worry about. I'd be more concerned if you hadn't had a bm for about three month. Sometimes we all go at different times, weekly, monthly, every two weeks, every three weeks, every four days. We all vary. There's no set time, really.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

You'll be getting diahorrea because Lactulose helps draw in moisture. At least it helps the stool become soft.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

When i last took it, i went within seven hours after taking it. Getting the diahorrea stung my anal area a bit, but at least it was all coming away easier and quicker.


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

Lactulose Is usually good but It could make you very gassy and extremely bloated , I usually get a bowl movement like the next day after taking It . I try to avoid taking this medication cause It makes you very distended , If I were you I buy over the counter a medication called dulcolax 5mg and take one at night and see If In the morning you get results . also If you don't get results with one pill the next night take 2 or 3 , It's better to take at night for better results , good luck.


----------



## Suncake (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Lactulose was making me EXTREMELY gassy and distended and uncomfortable. I switched back to Miralax and it's much better. He switched me from Miralax but I think lactulose wasn't a good choice.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Suncake said:


> Thank you everyone. Lactulose was making me EXTREMELY gassy and distended and uncomfortable. I switched back to Miralax and it's much better. He switched me from Miralax but I think lactulose wasn't a good choice.


For me, lactulose can take up to two days to start working. In the meantime the bloating and foul smelling gas is awful. My stomach looks like it has a blown up balloon in it. I no longer have or want a prescription for lactulose. I agree with ParaAdrian that 1 to 3 Dulcolax tablets taken at bedtime will empty you out very efficiently the next morning with only mild bloating and cramping.


----------



## Matilda001 (Oct 18, 2011)

I find that lactulose often bypasses the blockage and just runs straight out me within about 20-30 mins of drinking it. It just comes straight out the 'other end' as clear as it went in.......I find it more tolerable however than other alternatives as it is sugary rather than salty....


----------



## shoegal (Jan 28, 2012)

this stuff gave me bad muscle pain but no movements, i stopped it


----------

